# Immigration Consultants in dubai



## khalidshaikh (Aug 4, 2009)

Dear All,

Any one of you have used any immigration consultant from Dubai to immigrate to Australia.

Please share your experience specially about post landing services like placement and settlement. Do they really help in getting jobs.

Regards
Khalid.


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

Hi,

Generally a Migration Agent helps you with your visa application. They do not help you with securing a job or finding somewhere to live. For that, you will need a Relocation Agent.

Sorry I can't help with agents in Dubai. We lived in the UK and our agent was in Australia so you don't necessarily have to have an agent based in your home country. When looking into hiring a migration agent, always check that they are MIA/MARA registered.

Dolly


----------



## aarav (Jul 14, 2009)

Dear Khalid,
Well yeh i belong to dubai and had done research with couple of migration agents..about which one do u wanna know?..


----------



## EE-India (May 16, 2009)

khalidshaikh said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Any one of you have used any immigration consultant from Dubai to immigrate to Australia.
> 
> ...


Boss

Below is the part of story about Indian immigration agents . 

• You will get 2 different kind of treatment, after payment / before payment. They make sure you will pay atleast 50% before skills assessment and reaming 50% before case filing. So they collect everything before starting the actual process.
• Before payment, you will get nice response, you will be specially treated with managers and you will get the info whatever you want immediately. After the 100% payment, when we start the actual process , they never listen to you , you will continue to get same type of email or reply ( we will come back ASAP ) for all your questions . You need to wait atleast 10 to 15 days to get reply for any email. Surprisingly DIAC is replying in maximum of 5 working days but this fellow takes minimum 10 days that too after you call them atleast 3 times 
• 90% semiskilled staffs, when you enter first time, Branch manager will give good impression but once the case is started then you will assigned with one client support officer, who never know what is MODL. So you are going to get pathetic response on all your important quryies. Manager will never turn on you once you paid the money. Due to rise in number of applicants with this company, they never check the documents what you give, it will be send as if or some time wrong one also. I saw the case where the reference letter with wrong information was sent to DIAC, my friend is lucky that DIAC did not note it, but it can’t be the case with everyone.
• They have MARA registered agent but case will be filled in the name non MARA person so that they can escape from any kind of legal action from DIAC

Gents to make it short, If you decide to use an agent please atleast make sure MARA registered and try to collect info as much as possible. Because when we choose wrong person as agent , more then loosing money we are going to loose the chance , and golden time . 

so be careful when you select the agents


----------



## khalidshaikh (Aug 4, 2009)

aarav said:


> Dear Khalid,
> Well yeh i belong to dubai and had done research with couple of migration agents..about which one do u wanna know?..


Well I have been to WWICS, Vision, Premier and will be visiting Voitin Walker Davis. Totally confused whom to trust. 

Do u know people who used there services and what is there response.


----------



## ahsansharjeel (Jan 17, 2009)

*Ainit*

AINIT Karachi is a good choice. they have nice staff and take complete payments when you received your medicals, so always response and help your queries.

Mr. Aftab.

00-92-321-3588-3852
00-92-321-3588-3853
00-92-300-9273-496


----------



## aarav (Jul 14, 2009)

actually honestly iv been to wwics and premier..about the other one i cant comment..wwics i guess have a vast network..but whatever opinions i got about them is..if ur case is clear cut no troubles with them ..but in case if u have any loop holes they will take their own sweet time..dont go for premier so far i havnt got any positive response about them..hope this helps..


----------



## EE-India (May 16, 2009)

aarav said:


> actually honestly iv been to wwics and premier..about the other one i cant comment..wwics i guess have a vast network..but whatever opinions i got about them is..if ur case is clear cut no troubles with them ..but in case if u have any loop holes they will take their own sweet time..dont go for premier so far i havnt got any positive response about them..hope this helps..


Hi aarav

My last post on this thread was about W2CS only , having vast network does not mean that doing good service. What posted was only a part of full story. The complete story was removed from this forum as it is against forum policy

Victims of this company was not organised that is the reason why they grown like this , You can find so many people in same forum who was cheated by this company


----------



## aarav (Jul 14, 2009)

I am sure u must have got ur own set of experiences..but a couple of friends of mine had no troubles with them , though not for australia they had used their services for canada...but yeh i agree there are loads of complaints also against them..


----------



## EE-India (May 16, 2009)

aarav said:


> I am sure u must have got ur own set of experiences..but a couple of friends of mine had no troubles with them , though not for australia they had used their services for canada...but yeh i agree there are loads of complaints also against them..


Hi

Hope this is place to talk about Aus immigration , more over Canada immigration does not provide much room to play anything for agents ( I am in to Canada immigration also , my case is with CHC- London on final stage ) .

My worry is becasue of lack of communication between applicants like US only this company has grown like this today, so be sure when you provide advise to anyone.

Make you aware , talk with people like hari999999 and check below links 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...n-very-importanat-paper-based-applicants.html


http :// no2wwics.wordpress.com / 

I appriciate if you provide one evidence of satiesfied customer with this company on Oz immigration


----------



## kunalg28 (Aug 12, 2009)

*Migration Agents in Dubai for Australia*

Hi Khalid,

I am exactly in the same boat as yours. I have also been Premiers, VWD and Aries. I did not find VWD very friendly and accomodating and now am considering betweem Premiers and Aries. Advantage with Aries is that they are MARA registered while PRemiers is not. After reading comments on this forum I check that WWICS is also MARA registered. 
Now I am also quite confused as to which one to go with. Does anyone have any experiences to share about Aries International Dubai?

Thanks,
Kunal



khalidshaikh said:


> Well I have been to WWICS, Vision, Premier and will be visiting Voitin Walker Davis. Totally confused whom to trust.
> 
> Do u know people who used there services and what is there response.


----------



## Haroon (May 1, 2010)

*Law Firm that is good for immigration*

I see that everyone wants to move to Canada, Australia and USA and people are asking about reputed firm. I used a law firm that did my case and they were licensed in the USA and Canada and were lawyers and NOT consulants or agents. They also do Australia immigration. I had so bad experiences with consultants/immigration agents and they screwed me up and took my money and did not know even how to do immigration.

Then I got recommened by 4 or 5 people to use iVisa Law Group. Their website is www . ivisalawgroup . com (they have lots of information on canada, usa and australia of all types of visas). You can call them at 001-281-972-2114 001-281-972-2114 . I found them to be very honest in dealings and they were licensed attorneys/barristers and solicitors with offices in Canada and several offices in USA and office in Pakistan and i think in Australia and India too. 

They were very timely and guide me really good on process and how to handle things nicely. 

Anyways, my case was approved and I moved here to Canada about 4 months ago and they put me in touch with several employment agencies who got me a respectable job pretty soon after arrival. Economy is better here in Canada then USA. Now I'm really happy i came here! Family is happy as well. Oh yeah...the law firms name is iVisa Law Group. Tell them Haroon said hi! good luck and see you in CANADA!! 

Now I have 3 other friends who are processing cases with this firm as well. This firm is good and respectable. 



khalidshaikh said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Any one of you have used any immigration consultant from Dubai to immigrate to Australia.
> 
> ...


----------



## sriikanth (May 23, 2009)

khalidshaikh said:


> Well I have been to WWICS, Vision, Premier and will be visiting Voitin Walker Davis. Totally confused whom to trust.
> 
> Do u know people who used there services and what is there response.


Dear Khalid.

I live in Dubai and my migration agents are Voitn walker Davis and they accept your application only if you have the potetial to get a PR. I have found them to be very good and since I had applied in 2009 their consultatio charges were 10k for the whole process apart from other charges which we have to pay. 

I dont know about there today charges and they are very good and they are mara/Mia approved agents and they have a office in Australia.

All the best!!!!!.


----------



## Jinsonmc2004 (Apr 1, 2010)

I have used premiers in Dubai. Honestly treatment wise there were some differences before payment and after payment. They assured me landing assistance at australia for the first visit. But after I got my PR Visa they told me that landing assistance service is stopped long back. So such misleadings exist. For me it was a problem as i didnt have anybody in Australia. At the end being a mechanical engineer i ended up in sydney ( atlast I found some very distant relative in sydney) wher I shouldve been in victoria or perth.

Processing wise it was ok flexible and reliable. But dont keep high hopes abou service.



ahsansharjeel said:


> AINIT Karachi is a good choice. they have nice staff and take complete payments when you received your medicals, so always response and help your queries.
> 
> Mr. Aftab.
> 
> ...


----------



## vani (Aug 26, 2010)

*need advice*



khalidshaikh said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Any one of you have used any immigration consultant from Dubai to immigrate to Australia.
> 
> ...


*




hi khalid,

i am planning to migrate to australia. hope now u might got answer for ur question, 
i am in the same position now, i dont know whom to contact?

could u suggest me?

Thanks and Regards
vani.

*


----------



## vani (Aug 26, 2010)

*need advice*



aarav said:


> Dear Khalid,
> Well yeh i belong to dubai and had done research with couple of migration agents..about which one do u wanna know?..


*hi,

i am in the same position now. could u suggest me who is best migration consultant in Dubai? i am willing to immigrate to Australia?

Thanks and Regards
Vani.*


----------



## reachout (Sep 28, 2010)

Hey guys

i've been doing some research about migration to australia and would suggest that you guys chek whether the person you are meeting is registered with mara. 

ive been to an agency after doing sum research online called aives and met with the person rasheed backer , registered in the mara website. the firm seems authentic and genuine comparitively . 
i think its always more trustworthy if you are directly dealing with the person face to face on the mara site before starting the application.


----------



## toti (Jun 2, 2010)

*honest advice*



vani said:


> *hi,
> 
> i am in the same position now. could u suggest me who is best migration consultant in Dubai? i am willing to immigrate to Australia?
> 
> ...



if u want honest advice

i suggest *VOITIN WALKER DAVIS ( VWD )* , they are located in shekh zayed road in Dubai , they are MARA registered 

and they are so honest with you , will not tell you lies and lies like other offices in Dubai which are only searching for money and money .....

i recommend this office strongly , and people there are honest and friendly
also they have a good financial plans which i consider as the best

but other offices like xxxxxxxx only needs you to pay then you will have nothing


----------



## mshahzad (Jul 27, 2009)

My Dear, i suggest you, never to go for W2ICS.. .. i have very very bad experience ... Please secure your future by not opting this stupid company. I suggest you, if you have a little caliper then please do by yourself. Nothing is difficult, you can do by the help of this forum. Many many people are here who can help you , can guide you. Please don't spend your money.


----------



## rizvee (Nov 16, 2011)

Hi Srikanth,

I'm reviving an old thread, but I hope you're able to respond.

I have signed up with VWD and my experience so far has been positive. My concern, however, is that from the date of visa lodgement they charge 5 monthly installments to recoup their legal fees. 

What incentive do they have to respond to emails or do anything after they get all their money? How were your payment terms structured? Were they responsive after you made the full payment?

-Rizvee



sriikanth said:


> Dear Khalid.
> 
> I live in Dubai and my migration agents are Voitn walker Davis and they accept your application only if you have the potetial to get a PR. I have found them to be very good and since I had applied in 2009 their consultatio charges were 10k for the whole process apart from other charges which we have to pay.
> 
> ...


----------



## mshahzad (Jul 27, 2009)

Another big shock to me , WWICS is not registered with MARA. I sent my concerns to MARA about the behavior of wwics with my case and shocked to see their reply saying wwics is not registered with MARA. To confirm the same when I called there office and asked the same thing now they are saying we don't have MARA registration number  .


----------



## Huss_am (Nov 27, 2012)

Dear *mshahzad* , I hope you are doing well , Did you found a trusted agency here in UAE ?

I am planing to start my first steps and i want it to be in the right place .


----------



## fmasaud84 (Oct 21, 2012)

Huss_am said:


> Dear *mshahzad* , I hope you are doing well , Did you found a trusted agency here in UAE ?
> 
> I am planing to start my first steps and i want it to be in the right place .


Apply on your own ! this is the best way .. However, if your case is really very complicated, then you may need help from an agent. Otherwise this forum has a great help.


----------



## mshahzad (Jul 27, 2009)

Huss_am said:


> Dear *mshahzad* , I hope you are doing well , Did you found a trusted agency here in UAE ?
> 
> I am planing to start my first steps and i want it to be in the right place .



Thanks, but I suggest you to handle your case by yourself. Never go for an agent until unless your case is complicated. And still if you want to then please be sure he is registred with MARA not a fraudulent like wwics.


----------



## Huss_am (Nov 27, 2012)

mshahzad said:


> Thanks, but I suggest you to handle your case by yourself. Never go for an agent until unless your case is complicated. And still if you want to then please be sure he is registered with MARA not a fraudulent like wwics.



Thank you for your Suggestion , I think I am eligible with 10 years of working experience and I am industrial engineer , I hope i will get 7 in IELTS so this is another 10 marks , my wife has bachelor degree this is extra 5 and I am 37 years old . 

My problem is I Don't know how to start ? 
I don't want to be rejected because of Doing something wrong. 

the immigration agency often works on this procedure so they will be more efficient

they asked for : total cost for the Australian government will come up to AED 15,000 and our legal fees would be within the range of 8000 – 10,000 AED. So the total cost would be maximum 25,000.00 AED until you get your PR 

Australian Migration Centre -
visa. 

off-course i am not happy to spent money . here they asks for


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Huss_am said:


> Thank you for your Suggestion , I think I am eligible with 10 years of working experience and I am industrial engineer , I hope i will get 7 in IELTS so this is another 10 marks , my wife has bachelor degree this is extra 5 and I am 37 years old .
> 
> My problem is I Don't know how to start ?
> I don't want to be rejected because of Doing something wrong.
> ...


If you do decide to use an agent, which may be a good idea in your case as you are not even sure where to start, aside from making sure that the agent is MARA registered, do ensure that you get a firm quote. Do not accept quotes that "are in the range of" a certain amount because it is quite likely that the agent will bill you per hour and the cost will sky rocket very quickly! You cannot keep track of the time that your agent spends on your application, so a firm quote ensures that your financial interests are protected.

Also, do bear in mind that currency fluctuations can affect the amount you pay out. If the Australian dollar increases in value, then that would mean extra cost. The agent will pass this cost back to you and will not delay your application in the hope that the currency fluctuations settle down.

You are also missing the cost of IELTS, skills assessment, medicals and PCC from your calculations, so do budget for that. I was also in Dubai when I applied for my visa and after you've added up all the costs, you would most probably have spent a lot more than AED 25k. If you have to repeat your IELTS exam at any point, then that's an extra AED 800 each time for each person. If you need to get tuition to see you through the IELTS exam, then depending on what you need, you could be spending up to an extra AED 2.5k per person. If you need to statutory declarations or even chase past employers for a reference letter, again there is a cost attached to those, which you have to budget for to ensure that you have enough money to see you through the entire application process.

If you're claiming partner points, then your wife would also need a skills assessment and meet the IELTS requirements attached to her occupation, which for the most part would be 7+. The more people you add to an application, the more expensive it gets!

Your agent does not need to be based in Dubai either. Most communications are by email, so you can choose an agent anywhere in the world. My agent was based in Australia and it was never a problem.


----------



## Huss_am (Nov 27, 2012)

*Thank you Maz25 , very helpful post , would you mind to you give me the details for the Australian Agent ? i may contact them as many of the immigration seeker complain about the immigration agency here in UAE , many of them waist money for just promises . *


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Huss_am said:


> Thank you Maz25 , very helpful post , would you mind to you give me the details for the Australian Agent ? i may contact them as many of the immigration seeker complain about the immigration agency here in UAE , many of them waist money for just promises .


I used True Blue Migration. They will assess your chances of getting a visa for free before they even take up your case, as they offer a no visa, no fee guarantee.

Personally, I would not go near any of the agents in the UAE. I contacted one agency and all they wanted to talk about was money. My visa seemed to not even be on their list of priorities!


----------



## Huss_am (Nov 27, 2012)

thank you very much , yes all the agencies here asking for money and some of them charge you for an appointments ( consultant fees ) in spite it should be free as a part of marketing to attract customers


----------



## shakeeltabu (Sep 19, 2012)

Huss_am said:


> thank you very much , yes all the agencies here asking for money and some of them charge you for an appointments ( consultant fees ) in spite it should be free as a part of marketing to attract customers



Dear Hussam

This is ahmed here.I checked with premiers,aries and wwics finally decided to go with VWD.I selected them because premeirs is too big and many clients with them as they do migration for australia canada and uk plus study,visit etc.wwics is famous for their frauds.VWD does migation for only australia.i checked with them and i found them honest.My advice is first do your online assessment whether you are qualified or not for australia.If you do then go for vwd.If you are documents are genuine and experience is true then you will be migrated for sure.If it is not genuine VWD nor any agent can help you in getting visa.If you are a engineer first stage will be Engineer's assessment and it is boring and tough part.When u ask your agent whether he will help every agent will say no problem we can giude you but finally you are the one who will be making this one.all the best.


----------



## Huss_am (Nov 27, 2012)

shakeeltabu said:


> Dear Hussam
> 
> This is ahmed here.I checked with premiers,aries and wwics finally decided to go with VWD.I selected them because premeirs is too big and many clients with them as they do migration for australia canada and uk plus study,visit etc.wwics is famous for their frauds.VWD does migation for only australia.i checked with them and i found them honest.My advice is first do your online assessment whether you are qualified or not for australia.If you do then go for vwd.If you are documents are genuine and experience is true then you will be migrated for sure.If it is not genuine VWD nor any agent can help you in getting visa.If you are a engineer first stage will be Engineer's assessment and it is boring and tough part.When u ask your agent whether he will help every agent will say no problem we can giude you but finally you are the one who will be making this one.all the best.


*Dear Shakeeltabu* I appreciate your information ,My work experiences are written in details by my old three companies , some of them in Arabic , So i have to translate them . the questions is : 
should the papers be translated & attested in Jordan ( where i was working ) or here in UAE ? 
also i studied in Jordan and I have attested my degree for my current job , what is the next step for Engineer's assessment ? 

can you help me understand the below ?
Indicate occupational category for which you are applying:
Professional Engineer Engineering Associate
Engineering Technologist Engineering Manager

I have talked with VWD but , I prefer not proceed with them


----------



## monavy (Jun 19, 2012)

Huss_am said:


> Thank you for your Suggestion , I think I am eligible with 10 years of working experience and I am industrial engineer , I hope i will get 7 in IELTS so this is another 10 marks , my wife has bachelor degree this is extra 5 and I am 37 years old .
> 
> My problem is I Don't know how to start ?
> I don't want to be rejected because of Doing something wrong.
> ...


Hey Hussam

It is very easy to start. Spend 2-3 days on DIAC website and on this forum and you will know. i visited many agents in uae but finally decided to go on my own. i am done with acs have ielts this week and then will file eoi.

best luck.


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2012)

It is easy and straightforward. Above all, if you have any doubts, come here and post it. You will get reply.


----------



## emran (Jan 27, 2013)

Hello guys,

I am new to this form and would like some answers which are important to me. I am working in an engineering company in Saudi Arabia and would like to have Australian nationality as a backup.

I have 4 1/2 years of working experience. I am from Pakistan. I couldn't find any immigration consultant in KSA.

My question is that I want to migrate to Australia with my family but I also don't want to leave my current job. How can I stay in KSA and get Australian Passport? Is there any way that I can spend some time in Australia and get eligible or my family stay there for some time? 

As I have noticed being USA, Canadian or Australian national in Middle East increase your chances of getting Management posts.

Any one help Please,


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

emran said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> I am new to this form and would like some answers which are important to me. I am working in an engineering company in Saudi Arabia and would like to have Australian nationality as a backup.
> 
> ...


The simple answer to your query is that you cannot have Australian citizenship whilst happily living and working elsewhere. Citizenship is also not something that Australia hands out to each and every migrant. There is a 4 year waiting period, in which time you need to have been living and working in Australia as a permanent resident. Citizenship is also based on merit so if you move to Australia and acquire a long criminal record or engage in activities that pose a threat to national security, you will be sent packing very quickly. You additionally cannot just have Australian citizenship as a backup - you need to genuinely want to live and work in Australia to qualify for a visa and if you get granted a visa and just stay in KSA, the visa is cancelled!

What is your occupation? Permanent residency would only be available to you if you have skills that Australia needs and your occupation would need to be on the current skills shortage list for you to even stand the slightest chance of qualifying for a permanent visa. I would suggest that you visit the immigration website and read through all the criteria that you need to satisfy in order for you to even be invited to apply for a visa. There are also lots of posts on the forum that talk about the migration process and you'll be ale to extract quite a lot of information from this. Being from Pakistan, you will also need to pass the security check for your application to be approved and that in itself can take 12+ months.

Jobs are offered to those who are qualified. What you are alluding to only exists in the Middle East where jobs are offered based on the passport you carry. In other countries, this is known as discrimination and companies get sued for such practices, so having an Australian passport will not help you in the least bit if you are not qualified for the job.

If you are looking for an immigration agent, make sure that they are MARA registered. They do not have to be based in the same country as you and most correspondence are additionally by email, so they could be anywhere in the world.


----------



## hbarif (Nov 19, 2012)

I used services of Migration Agent WWICS in Dubai and it was as good as throwing money away. Service was way too slow and front office agents were incompetent. I am now following up my application by myself. 

One friend of mine is using VWD and other is using a company in Australia and both are happy with their Agents.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxniveditanwr3 (Jun 18, 2013)

monavy said:


> Hey Hussam
> 
> It is very easy to start. Spend 2-3 days on DIAC website and on this forum and you will know. i visited many agents in uae but finally decided to go on my own. i am done with acs have ielts this week and then will file eoi.
> 
> best luck.


Hi dear,

I was searching for an Indian in Dubai who was trying for Oz immigration for such a long time. Like you, i have also prepared my docs on my own and have decided to go on my own. If possible, please inbox me your number. Or if not, then let me know i will ask your about the queries that i have.


----------



## pranar1 (Dec 3, 2011)

niveditanwr3 said:


> Hi dear,
> 
> I was searching for an Indian in Dubai who was trying for Oz immigration for such a long time. Like you, i have also prepared my docs on my own and have decided to go on my own. If possible, please inbox me your number. Or if not, then let me know i will ask your about the queries that i have.


Hi....Obtaining an Aussie migrant visa is quite easy, provided ur occupation is available in their SOL list and u have the points for the same.
I too live in Dubai, have approached few agents and finally decided to do it myself and got it in a rather short period of time.

I would suggest y'all do it urself. Its no rocket science that u have to approach an agent for this. Infact its a BIG waste of money if u approach them! Save the 6 or 8K Dhs. Its a lot of money! 

Cheers.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxniveditanwr3 (Jun 18, 2013)

pranar1 said:


> Hi....Obtaining an Aussie migrant visa is quite easy, provided ur occupation is available in their SOL list and u have the points for the same.
> I too live in Dubai, have approached few agents and finally decided to do it myself and got it in a rather short period of time.
> 
> I would suggest y'all do it urself. Its no rocket science that u have to approach an agent for this. Infact its a BIG waste of money if u approach them! Save the 6 or 8K Dhs. Its a lot of money!
> ...


Thank You Pranar. If i need any help i will ping you again. What did you send for the document requirement in the checklist that says ( certified document from relevant licensing authority in the country which you are practicing). I did my engineering from India. I am clueless about what to submit for this.. please help me out.


----------



## pranar1 (Dec 3, 2011)

niveditanwr3 said:


> Thank You Pranar. If i need any help i will ping you again. What did you send for the document requirement in the checklist that says ( certified document from relevant licensing authority in the country which you are practicing). I did my engineering from India. I am clueless about what to submit for this.. please help me out.


Hi Nivedita,

Since u r a telecom engr, I am guessing u r into IT by profession and would be getting ur assessment done with ACS.
I also got my assessment from ACS. According to them, the statement above means u need to get the copies of ur docs (marksheet, and degree certificate) attested by the relevant authorities. 
I did this from notary, which u can get in any court in India at a reasonable rate. The copies must be in color. Besides copies of degree, u also need to give them color copies of any diploma or certification that u might have done. It will add to ur assessment. 

Do write in if you need anything.

Cheers.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxniveditanwr3 (Jun 18, 2013)

pranar1 said:


> Hi Nivedita,
> 
> Since u r a telecom engr, I am guessing u r into IT by profession and would be getting ur assessment done with ACS.
> I also got my assessment from ACS. According to them, the statement above means u need to get the copies of ur docs (marksheet, and degree certificate) attested by the relevant authorities.
> ...


Hi dear,

I got a little confused when you said i need to get my skills assessed by ACS. Let me give you more details about my profession. I did my engg in Electronics and Telecommunication and my MBA in Networking & IT Infrastructure. On completion of my studies i have been working as a telecom network engineer (satellite communications) for 3.5 years now. So my skill set matches with ANZSCO 263312 - Telecommunication Network Engineer. And for this profession it has been indicated in DIAC website that i will have to get my skills assessed by Engineers Australia. Now that i have already prepared my CDR and other documents as per EA assessment requirements, i got a little confused on reading your post. 

Kindly rectify me if i am going in a totally wrong direction in preparing my docs.

Warm Regards,
Nivedita


----------



## pranar1 (Dec 3, 2011)

Sorry for the delay. Was travelling. 

I thought that u might be applying to ACS for assessment as people of this prof also choose to go through ICT route. 
Nevertheless the requirement remain the same. U have to get it attested. 

Cheers
Prakash 



niveditanwr3 said:


> Hi dear,
> 
> I got a little confused when you said i need to get my skills assessed by ACS. Let me give you more details about my profession. I did my engg in Electronics and Telecommunication and my MBA in Networking & IT Infrastructure. On completion of my studies i have been working as a telecom network engineer (satellite communications) for 3.5 years now. So my skill set matches with ANZSCO 263312 - Telecommunication Network Engineer. And for this profession it has been indicated in DIAC website that i will have to get my skills assessed by Engineers Australia. Now that i have already prepared my CDR and other documents as per EA assessment requirements, i got a little confused on reading your post.
> 
> ...


----------



## Umer.sajjad (Jan 11, 2014)

Hello Everyone,

After reading all the posts and threads and doing research with agents and friends who have used agents. I have reached to a conclusion that it's not a rocket science and one can apply himself, certainly forums like these are of great help. I have got some questions, 

1. Agents tell that there are certain phrases and words that needs to be mentioned on experience letter for ACS assessment. Can anyone provide a sample of experience letter, my occupation is 263111 (Computer Network System and software). 

2. I can apply in 2 subclass i.e. 189 and 190. However in 190 (state nominated) my occupation is required in North Western Territory (Darwin) and Capital Territory (Canbera). I want to know the job market pertaining to my domain which is Cards & electronic Payments i.e. electronic banking and financial technologies.

3. Is there a possibility that I land to NWT territory and then later on before completing 2 years( which is required by state) move to NSW or anywhere else.

4. How are salary packages as compare to Dubai specifically in IT


Regards,
Umer


----------



## harpreetkaur (Apr 1, 2014)

WWICS Fast, Efficient Service and Friendly Staff

I was amazed at how friendly the staff were with me in regards to my visa. I had difficulty in understanding the process but the staff spent the time to explain my process from start to finish. I was surprised as to how quick the process was and also it was great value for money. 

I would definitely recommend UK Visa to all my friends and WWICS family.


----------



## prseeker (Sep 11, 2013)

*Unsolicited Advice*

Guys , 

I will strongly suggest you to stay away from agents . They are nothing but a bunch of jokers and will make sure that your case gets delayed and will not shy away from committing silly mistakes and even providing wrong information!!

Do your research , read through the forum and you should be alright .Doing it yourself will not only give you satisfaction but will also save you a bundle of cash .

For starters , this thread can be really helpful

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...iving-australia/4989-thinking-emigrating.html

I am based in Dubai as well , I met at least 7 immigration consultants and realized that they don't know what they are talking about . 

Members and moderators are very helpful here , just read through , do your bit of research and shout out your question here and you will be answered .

Regards


----------



## Huss81 (May 17, 2013)

Unless your case is complicated or you do not have time to do your research, I would also suggest saving money on any agents... Having said that, I am using one from Mumbai and my agent is a very helpful and knowledgeable guy....


----------



## atulverma191111 (Sep 10, 2015)

For Australia, I would suggest you try Woodbine Migrations based in Dubai. They are highly professional and my whole process was handled by MARA agent. I was very satisfied with the whole process and experience with them.

Atul


----------



## atulverma191111 (Sep 10, 2015)

I personally feel you should have a local consultancy within that city for processing immigration


----------



## lisa.abraham07 (Sep 29, 2015)

pranar1 said:


> Hi....Obtaining an Aussie migrant visa is quite easy, provided ur occupation is available in their SOL list and u have the points for the same.
> I too live in Dubai, have approached few agents and finally decided to do it myself and got it in a rather short period of time.
> 
> I would suggest y'all do it urself. Its no rocket science that u have to approach an agent for this. Infact its a BIG waste of money if u approach them! Save the 6 or 8K Dhs. Its a lot of money!
> ...


Hi pranar1,

could you please help me with the procedure for doing it our self.


----------



## laura78 (Jun 1, 2017)

Hello,

I am in Doha Qatar and I want to apply for Australia PR, the state nominations are opening in July, I need to know if there is any good agents in Doha or in Dubai which I can consider as well is it fine if I apply now will I get the PR now


----------

